# Any reviews on Blue Water Sailing School



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I plan on taking an advanced cruising class from this organization. It is a one week liveaboard cruising course leaving from Ft. Lauderdale and sailing across the Gulf Stream to the Bimini, Bahamas area and back.
I think the organization is out of Fr. Lauderdale. Any experience with this group?


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Just found some older posts, but any updates would be great.


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

Slayer said:


> Just found some older posts, but any updates would be great.


Bill Mount was our instructor / Captain. It was a great week, back in 2008 / 2009 New Years.


----------



## jccarr (Nov 22, 2010)

Try this site, looks like several reviews from 2010. Try sailingschoolreviewer dot com


----------



## arisatx (Sep 2, 2004)

Also take a look at this month's Practical Sailor that reviews different schools.
BWS came out tied for #1 on customer sat.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

It's been a few years but I was very pleased. Our instructor, Pete Wodraska, has moved on and has his own school in Panama City FL.

The course was similar to yours. IIRC, BWSS consistently gets high marks. That said, if you don't care about going to Ft L in particular I recommend Pete very highly. Patient and nice as can be.


----------



## UncleRuckus (Oct 14, 2010)

good school and qualified instructors


----------



## KYboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey Slayer, looking into taking the same course this December. Did you take it class and how was your experience.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I signed up for the class in February, but since I was the only one signed up he cancelled it. I ended up sailing with someone from St. Maarten to Tortola, then a week around the BVI's


----------

